# Transfer Summary



## bill2doc (Dec 7, 2011)

I am not that familar with the transfer reports....If my doc dictated a transfer summary, would I bill for a discharge???

Thank you


----------



## raghu.kurna (Dec 7, 2011)

No..you should not bill a discharge service.


----------



## josiew3 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Transfer? not discharging??*

What would you bill??  If the patient is being discharged from your facility and the physician saw the patient that day, what other code would you use??  I have been instructed to use the discharge code for a transfer.  Curious now.


----------



## ajs (Dec 8, 2011)

bill2doc said:


> I am not that familar with the transfer reports....If my doc dictated a transfer summary, would I bill for a discharge???
> 
> Thank you



If the patient is essentially being discharged from one facility and transferred to another facility, then it sounds like just another term for "Discharge summary".  Is your physician then transferring the patient's care to another provider?  As long as your physician is not admitting the patient to the other facility, then you can bill for discharge.  If your physician is transferring and re-admitting the patient, then only one code can be billed and it would be the admit at the new facility.


----------



## missy874 (Dec 8, 2011)

Agree with Arlene, 

if patients are transferring to another facility in which we are not going to be providing services at we bill discharges. We are discharging the patient from our facility.


----------

